# Hotel carpark



## jennyran

We stayed in a hotell carpark after asking at recption and told ok no prob, we were attending a wedding in same hotell.Next morning when we went to leave we discovered the overhead barrier had been closed and we would have to pay to get out.


----------



## 96299

*Re: Hotell carpark*



jennyran said:


> We stayed in a hotell carpark after asking at recption and told ok no prob, we were attending a wedding in same hotell.Next morning when we went to leave we discovered the overhead barrier had been closed and we would have to pay to get out.


ouch-how much it cost ya?

Steve


----------



## cabby

The only problem I have with that is not being told prior to getting permission. was it a car parking fee or some other charge.will we ever know.

cabby


----------



## erneboy

That's pretty sneaky. I can understand hotels not wanting vans in the car park but if you have asked and been given permission then they should live with it even if it was a junior member of staff who said you could and the manager/owner later disagreed.

We have stayed in the van at hotels for weddings and parties without problems.

Tell us where it was so we all know please, Alan.


----------



## mollmagee

i asked the barman at the drumnadrochit benleva hotel, scotland if the area had any free parking spots for motorhomes,just out there was the reply pointing to the hotel car park.ended up stopping three nights.great food and hospitality.real ale pub which was no good for me as i like chemicals in mine.


----------



## Sonesta

jennyran said:


> We stayed in a hotell carpark after asking at recption and told ok no prob, we were attending a wedding in same hotell.Next morning when we went to leave we discovered the overhead barrier had been closed and we would have to pay to get out.


Oh dear! Try to look on the positive side though and remind yourself that is was probably a heck of a lot cheaper than booking a room in the actual hotel for the night plus you didn't have far to stumble home! :lol: :lol: Even the hotel guests probably had to pay to get out too as I know we did when we stayed at the Holiday Inn. We thought that was really bad customer service but it seems as if this is standard practice at a lot of hotels now! 

Sue


----------



## andrewball1000

Sorry to hear of your situation. I have stayed in the car park of two hotels where the wedding reception was being held. In both cases I have emailed the Manager well in advance first explaining the situation and also attaching a photo of the motorhome. I have found that this gives them time to consider it before replying instantly as they would with a phone call. 

I have also looked up the venue on Google Earth to see if there an out of the way pace to park. The email also explains that the MH is self contained, that there will be no noise and I will be gone by 9am and be able to spend more in the bar!! :lol: That usually does it.

Two great evenings.


----------



## Rayb230

We've stayed in hotel car parks several times when attending a wedding reception & never had to pay or been hassled in any way.

I would have called the police and complained of being held against my will. Without a moments hesitation!!

RayB


----------



## shaysue

Name and shame please!


----------



## H1-GBV

At a friend's wedding it was a case of "We're a hotel: if you want to stay, rent a room".

At my daughter's wedding, family stayed for free in their MH *and *got a free breakfast along with all the other guests (who'd paid B&B).

Some you win, some you lose.


----------



## jennyran

Hi would like to name and shame hotel but wasnt that bothered,but the cuple parked beside us were pissed off big time.We had to pay 20 euro to get the barrier open,so we split the cost, still a bit disappointed and left early.Lesson is if their is a barrier they dont likeus MH people.


----------

